# Internet Memes!



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

After reviewing the *2017 Battle of the Builds - Cab Edition *video, I noticed the prodigious use of Internet memes at the beginning of the video. Thus I recalled my love for internet memes. 

Anybody else share the love? Post your super cool memes here!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

not 100% sure if I'd call this a meme but...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I totally put this in the wrong place. Should be under Open Mic. 

Can a moderator move it?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2017)




----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

The staff at Next Gen (including me) loves memes (a quick look at our Facebook page would make that obvious.)

But, to me the best ones are used contextually to convey sarcasm. Naturally the staff and I restrict ourselves to posting those kinds of memes about each other or the business. Wouldn't want customers to mistake "good natured ribbing" for veiled insults.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

I put this in the wrong section of the forums so I restarted it here. 

After reviewing the *2017 Battle of the Builds - Cab Edition *video in the Amps and Cabs section, I noticed the prodigious use of Internet memes at the beginning of the video. Thus I recalled my love for internet memes. 

Anybody else share the love? Post your super cool memes here!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not really a meme, but wth...guaranteed to be the best post in here.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Best know Face Palm....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 88913


I like that one as well--I know some people who may not find it as humourous


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Just in case the otehr thread gets closed...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want memes, just go to the seach portion of instagram


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Budda said:


> If you want memes, just go to the seach portion of instagram


True that but I like seeing what makes you all laugh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dcole said:


> True that but I like seeing what makes you all laugh.


I have a buddy who just shares them on fb - some of them are pretty good. Once i make it to the laptop i'll dig some up.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 22, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)




----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry I don't recall who here posted this, but it's a classic!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

amagras said:


>


best way of saying that i've ever seen! nicely done


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The original pre-internet meme.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Sorry I don't recall who here posted this, but it's a classic!
> View attachment 89209


I've posted it before--but it's possible someone else did as well.
In any case I can take absolutely no credit for it


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 25, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 26, 2017)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I work shift work, here are a few to describe how I feel about it:


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I woke up to two little old church ladies knocking on my door one day looking like this. They were visibly taken aback:


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't we all, sorry Lola!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

He looks like a tiny Chris Farley!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Jimmy_D said:


> not 100% sure if I'd call this a meme but...
> Thats bloody hilarious!!!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

dcole said:


>


Pissed myself yet again!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


>


Thanks for my laugh for today...Brilliant!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

zontar said:


> .....


reminds me of this one, and oldie but a goodie.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

here's a couple i just came across


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


>


.......and she's there because she has such a great set of ...... ummmm, errrrrr .......... ears.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Attention:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> Attention:


It is known as an *Irish screwdriver. *
(I am of Irish heritage and can laugh at this...so I'm not apologizing)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

amagras said:


> Attention:


This reminded me of a friend's '80s Chrysler. If you didn't shut the door properly, a recording would say "the door is ajar" over and over.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

greco said:


> It is known as an *Irish screwdriver. *
> (I am of Irish heritage and can laugh at this...so I'm not apologizing)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


Not really a meme, but this one got me thinking of one of my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Part 2


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is all I could think of after looking at the calf's expression.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know if anyone uses SharePoint at work. We do. Its attempting to replace a job that had no problems being done the old way, so this is very apt.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, we've moved to it in a big way in the past 6 months, the net effect being offloading a ton of clerical work onto higher paid staff, though I'm 100% sure our management doesn't see it that way.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dcole said:


> I don't know if anyone uses SharePoint at work. We do. Its attempting to replace a job that had no problems being done the old way, so this is very apt.


Oh bother, can I relate to that. They keep moving technical information onto 'sharepoint'. Never to be seen again, I guess. 

My favorite joke at work now is that Bigfoot has been living in 'sharepoint' for a decade now - and that's why no one has seen him.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

zontar said:


>


That one took me this many days, doh! 'Hugh' would have been much easier but I guess it doesn't really work for the pic.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> That one took me this many days, doh! 'Hugh' would have been much easier but I guess it doesn't really work for the pic.


Well I am glad you figured it out.
It (the meme) makes me laugh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

It's been a lot more than 30 seconds now, I think that might be broken.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

jb welder said:


> It's been a lot more than 30 seconds now, I think that might be broken.


You've started to believe there's no beach at all?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------

